# SMS von 9999



## Sportfreund2004 (4 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab heute morgen eine SMS bekommen von einer Nummer 9999, wo ich kostenlos zurückrufen soll, um mich für einen Chatroom anzumelden. Weiss darüber jemand irgendetwas, wer hinter dieser Nummer steckt. Ich würde mich gerne mit dieser Firma in Verbindung setzen, allerdings nicht um zu chatten..

Grüße

Sascha


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Januar 2006)

Hallo Sacha!

Hier gibt es eine Liste, aber die 9999 ist nicht dabei, ist die 99999 gemeint?

http://premiumdienste.eplus.de/index.asp?step=2&step2=1&show=nummer

Nebelwolf


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (5 Januar 2006)

*9999*

Nö, da waren nur 4 9er. 02 wusste da auch nix, na schade.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (5 Januar 2006)

Jetzt läuft Antispam wieder, damit läßt sich auch die PremiumSMS-Suche wieder nutzen, aber auch hier Fehlanzeige:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/premiumsearch/

Nebelwolf


----------



## Mehrwert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von 9999*

Ich muss diesen Thread mal nach oben holen, da ich vor wenigen Sekunden auch eine SMS von der 9999 bekommen habe (auf eine O2-Nummer).

Ich soll zum Flirten zurückrufen auf die 9999. Na, da würde mir meine Frau aber was husten, wenn ich unser sauer verdienstes Geld dafür verschleudern würde. Abgesehen davon, daß ich so eine Nummer nicht mal als notgeiler Single anrufen würde.

Das Thema ist also noch lange nicht tot!


----------



## Mehrwert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS von 9999*

Ich habe mal bei O2 angerufen und das ist tatsächlich einer ihrer eigenen Services zu sein. Die Leute sollen anscheinend per SMS chatten und 19 Cent pro SMS (39 für MMS) abdrücken.

Na ja, wer's braucht...


----------

